# Esys: EcoPro at start / U.S. indicator



## crazybeamter999 (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

I´m from germany and I use Esys for coding my BMW F30 2014.

I have 2 questions:

1. I want to start in EcoPro mode, when I start my car. How is this possible to code it?
2. How can I add U.S. indicator to my parking light?

I hope, you can help me.

Greetings, crazybeamter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EcoPro by default should be:

ICM => IcmKod_B_InitEco = verbaut

I do not know what is meant by U.S. Indicator on Parking Light.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

If you mean sidemarkers (which only enable in parkinglight or with xenon lights enabled) 

MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT	fra_v_l
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT	fra_v_r
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD	6.0v	(or any other voltage, the higher, the brighter) 
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD	6.0v


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogaa said:


> If you mean sidemarkers (which only enable in parkinglight or with xenon lights enabled)
> 
> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT	fra_v_l
> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT	fra_v_r
> ...


OP shows to have an F10. Those codes are for cars with FEM only, so not for F10.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> OP shows to have an F10. Those codes are for cars with FEM only, so not for F10.


Hi Shawn, he notes that he is coding the F30 chassis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogaa said:


> Hi Shawn, he notes that he is coding the F30 chassis


You are correct. I don't know how I missed that.

Well, the EcoPro Default setting above is for an F10, and if it possible for F30, I am not sure what FDL Code is for it.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are correct. I don't know how I missed that.
> 
> Well, the EcoPro Default setting above is for an F10, and if it possible for F30, I am not sure what FDL Code is for it.


For F20 (f20/f30) chassis, the same FDL value applies to enable/disable ECO pro at start:

ICM => IcmKod_B_InitEco = verbaut (to activate ECO PRO at start)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogaa said:


> For F20 (f20/f30) chassis, the same FDL value applies to enable/disable ECO pro at start:
> 
> ICM => IcmKod_B_InitEco = verbaut (to activate ECO PRO at start)


:thumbup:


----------



## mzex (Jul 10, 2013)

I coded this on my F06 640D, and it switches to ECO PRO when ignition is turned ON, but as soon as engine is started, it turns back to Comfort mode. What else I need to code, to starts in ECO PRO?
I can normally change to ECO PRO mode manually via buttons.


----------



## mzex (Jul 10, 2013)

mzex said:


> I coded this on my F06 640D, and it switches to ECO PRO when ignition is turned ON, but as soon as engine is started, it turns back to Comfort mode. What else I need to code, to starts in ECO PRO?
> I can normally change to ECO PRO mode manually via buttons.


One day after coding, thing resolved by itself, now it works as it should, don't know why it wasn't working immediately.


----------



## aa240sx (Nov 21, 2009)

old post but planning to code this in combination with my very first code job. I figured out how to disable ASS auto start stop at start up. however, when I go to switch to eco pro, I once again have to hit the button below the start button to disable ASS. 

So apparently, I'll now have to code in the eco pro too.


----------

